# Wallace Lake (Report And Questions) - 06/07/12



## Aang (May 26, 2012)

I went to Wallace Lake on Thursday in the evening. I was fishing at the north end at the ledge on the side of the lake that has the houses on Prospect where that little gravel hump sticks out of the water. I had relentless bites while bobber-fishing with nightcrawlers but I believe most were bluegill as I pulled four in. A few might have been something nicer and one I think was another turtle.

That's the fifth time I've been there this spring. I've been hoping for bass, catfish, and trout but have yet to get any. People keep telling me that spot is good. One guy said they catch a lot of trout there due to the drop-off. Somebody there on Thursday told me that he all three species in the corner where that creek drains in there. I tried to no avail but did see a nice 12-inch bass or so in there. Does anybody have luck there for bass, catfish, or trout is anything different I should try of fish with? I hope to eventually be lucky. I will be back there Thursday. I think I'm running out of time for trout. If anybody can help, that would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

That spot is good when runoff is entering the lake. Not so good in dry periods like we are having now. Concentrate on the south end that has more depth and structure. You have spots with logs, rock piles, gravel points, ledges, and a spot with nearly 30' depth within a short cast from shore on the south end.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

If you go even further to the south end, it gets really shallow. Last year, me and a buddy walked the shoreline and saw schools of bass cruising down the shorelines in shallow water. Not too much size to them, the biggest maybe 13 in but I am hoping they grew this year


----------



## LipRipper79 (Mar 26, 2011)

The south end is the best...Get rainbows as late as june over by the deep just past the beach. 54' feet right there. Wallace if fun, but im usually playin with the smallies over @ berea falls when im in that area


----------



## Aang (May 26, 2012)

Is there a map I could look at for depth? I couldn't find one. I'd like to try that 54' mark.


----------



## LipRipper79 (Mar 26, 2011)

Check Cleveland Metroparks website or go get a copy of Northern ohio sportfishing maps from gander or wal mart


----------



## Maciejewski (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't know where you get them, I think one of the visitor's centers has/had them, but I have this little booklet that has depth charts for all of the lakes and ponds in the metroparks, along with information and maps of the rivers. a friend got it for me but I don't remember where he said he got it. 

that spot you were fishing is good for cats at night, from like 8-11 (or 10, i can't remember when it closes I have not fished at night there this year). I recommend a crappie rig with crawlers or chicken hearts and whatnot on the bottom, but fish it from the east side towards the right side of the opening near where the lake bottlenecks at the north end of that pool. also the deep spot already mentioned is good. lotta bullheads but i've pulled some 20-26" channels out of there this past fall.

bass are targeted pretty hard at wallace so you will have to put in some time if you want decent sized ones, just walk around the lake and you can usually see a few near fallen trees and whatnot, can't really give and suggestions for what to use, they can be pretty picky so just try any/everything


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Maciejewski said:


> I don't know where you get them, I think one of the visitor's centers has/had them, but I have this little booklet that has depth charts for all of the lakes and ponds in the metroparks, along with information and maps of the rivers. a friend got it for me but I don't remember where he said he got it.


Unless they updated them, the depths are outdated. The lake has obviously filled in over the years since the 54' hole south of the swimming area is around 28' at the deepest. I have been all over the lake in a canoe with depth finder so know the depths first-hand. 28' water is reachable from shore from the point that faces the south down the shore from the swimming area. Heavily fished due to access, but most are using floats and fishing well above where the fish typically hang out. You can still find some water around 20' deep in the north end. The area near the inlet (falls) isn't as productive as in the past since it has really filled in with silt from the runoff.

Same with Coe lake, rumoured to have depths nearing 100', it is now hard to find anything over 30'. The large open area across from the high gravel banks (south end) isn't real deep but has a ton of nearly unfished structure.


----------



## Maciejewski (Jun 14, 2012)

Steel Cranium said:


> Unless they updated them, the depths are outdated. The lake has obviously filled in over the years since the 54' hole south of the swimming area is around 28' at the deepest.


you are definitely right about that, and no the map is not updated. I would say its closer to 35' at the deepest, which still is less than impressive compared to how it used to be. 

while living nearby I haven't done a ton of fishing in coe lake due to not having my boats until recently and having limited luck in my younger years from the shoreline. the 100' spots are where they used to pull the trains out of, right? 

also on a more random note, what type of fish finder do you use, I have kayaks and am looking for something extremely portable to use. thanks


----------



## Maciejewski (Jun 14, 2012)

Update at wallace lake: during the rain and whatnot earlier this week the tree at the northeastern point of the large open area at the south fell in that used to overhand the little inlet there. haven't fished it yet but so far nothing has been done to remove the tree so far.


----------



## stuckonshore (Jun 7, 2013)

I know this is a year old post, however, I think that it's nice to note that it's been a year and that tree is still down. Prior to the storm we just received the lake was pretty shallow near the tree. I was walking the area yesterday and the water is definitely up, and clear. I'll be going there to fish tonight and will report back. Hopefully they haven't all fattened themselves up already.


----------



## stuckonshore (Jun 7, 2013)

So I fished from 7:00 to 9:00 PM. nothing at all. there were kids and a few adults along the shorelines catching the occasional dink bluegill on nightcrawlers. 

I fished all the right places, corners, cover, shallow, drop offs... I Spinners, buzz baits, top waters, cranks, plastics (tubes and worms). Maybe they _are_ full. Maybe it was just the wrong time of day. Who knows. I've fished here a number of times this year, and nothing. I'm half ready to chalk Wallace up to a waste of time.


----------



## bigbass83 (Jun 29, 2009)

I have had a little succes with a black and red spinner


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

THis doesn't help now, but I fished it about a month ago and literally caught about 50 bass. It was slow when I was throwing a senko, but the second I switched to a plastic minnow I couldn't keep them off. Most were around 10-13 inches.


----------



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

I have a question. I was going to fish there the other day in my tube float and was told by the life guard that they are not allowed in the lake. Does anyone know for sure if that is true ? I went over to Coe Lake and fished


----------



## stuckonshore (Jun 7, 2013)

I've never seen anyone with their own boat in the water at wallace, but that doesn't mean that its not allowed. You might want to just call them and get the word from them.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Tom G said:


> I have a question. I was going to fish there the other day in my tube float and was told by the life guard that they are not allowed in the lake. Does anyone know for sure if that is true ? I went over to Coe Lake and fished


I have fished Wallace plenty of times in my own canoe, but, last fall they disallowed any watercraft after finding some water plants that they didn't want in the lake. I guess that they figured that they could be spread to other parts of the lake by watercraft so disallowed all of them. Don't know if that was the reason or if they generally disallow any watercraft that doesn't have numbers (float tubes) outside of the swimming area.

I have used a float tube in Coe without incident.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

SC, I fished it in my canoe this year with no issues. I saw 3 other canoes in there while I was there. Did we just luck out that day?


----------



## Maciejewski (Jun 14, 2012)

KTkiff said:


> Did we just luck out that day?


I have not been out there too frequently this year since I moved but every time I have been there I have seen at least two boats so I think they are just allowing them again. I haven't seen those two guys with the boat that has a motor the few times I am out so maybe no motors at all are allowed, but I used to see them on the south side of the lake and I am always north.


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Go to coe for bass right now... they are off almost every shallow point following schools of shad.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## djrockytop (Jul 12, 2013)

My brother and I are looking to do some early morning fishing at Wallace a couple days this week. Any tips or info would be much appreciated as it's our first time out there.


----------



## djrockytop (Jul 12, 2013)

Our only finding after 2.5 hours








Fished from 6-8:30am. Used nightcrawlers about 2ft down from bobber. Casted off south-facing shore below swimming area (just to the right of the downed tree).


----------

